# Intel Desktop board BOXDH67CFB3



## gofer_touch (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi, so I am using an Intel desktopboard BOXDH67CFB3 as a testbox for installations of various kinds. This is the same board that was used in the first version of the FreeNAS Mini from iXsystems. It has a core i3-2120T with the BIOS version KCH7710H.86A.0110.2013.0513.1018.

I am running FreeBSD 10.1 RELEASE. One of the minor bothers that I keep running into is that the system will not boot from a ZFS on root pool unless I manually intervene by selecting F10 to select the boot disk -each-time. The pool configuration is a simple two disk mirror of 2x250Gb HDDs.

The board itself has legacy boot enabled, UEFI boot disabled.

Under DragonflyBSD and OpenBSD, the system boots normally without needing to perform a manual selection of boot disks. Is it a question of boot blocks?

It is obviously capable of booting from root-on-ZFS enable system, but how can I have it do this without manual intervention?

Has anyone else encountered this issue with this board in particular?


----------



## tingo (Dec 19, 2015)

Does it have the latest BIOS / UEFI installed?


----------



## gofer_touch (Dec 19, 2015)

As far as I am aware from ARK http://ark.intel.com/products/50092/Intel-Desktop-Board-DH67CF#@specifications it is. There have been some reports that upgrading the BIOS may brick some boards. Intel I don't think ever fixed the problem, since then these boards have been EOL'ed and Intel seems to be getting out of the board making business altogether.


----------



## garry (Jan 1, 2016)

gofer_touch said:


> As far as I am aware from ARK http://ark.intel.com/products/50092/Intel-Desktop-Board-DH67CF#@specifications it is. There have been some reports that upgrading the BIOS may brick some boards. Intel I don't think ever fixed the problem, since then these boards have been EOL'ed and Intel seems to be getting out of the board making business altogether.



I bricked that board by updating the BIOS.  <sad-face>  There were reports that the bios on a bricked board was attempting to do something specific to the newer processors which the newer bios supported.  Rather than try to fix it by upgrading my i5 sandy-bridge cpu I upgraded the board to a Gigabyte ga-z77x-ud3h.  That was before I started running FreeBSD.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for confirming this. This is exactly why I was hesitant to do anything serious with this board and why is just a test bed for various things.

I did end up solving the FreeBSD boot issue though!! I toggled the installer to "GPT + Active". Works fine now hopefully this might help others in a similar situation with regard to this board.


----------

